
Wikileaks releases pre-commitment hashes after Assange's Internet has been cut - zitterbewegung
https://twitter.com/wikileaks
======
gragas
The pre-commitment hashes were released before, not after.

------
the_duke
Multiple discussions on this already.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12725427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12725427)

